# public sector worker on phone in to joe duffy show today



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

Did anyone hear your woman?
SHe started off by telling us all ,that yes she was in work today .But would make up the time later.
yea yea..
firstly shes using the work phone (presumably) shes using work time,shes been paid by the tax payers for the time she used to make the call,we are paying for the phone call too..
What kind of job does she have that is so relaxed that no concentration is needed as she was listening to the radio.?
What kind of job would she have ,that allows her to drop whatever shes doing to phone a radio station? Worked to the bone !! yea yea..
She epitimises all that is wrong with the public service..I know this as I was once one,the abuse of the working time is scary,and I do not know how they contuinue to get away with it!
HOw many phone calls are made using working time and money in the public sector that we dont know about?
Where I used to work it was unreal the amount of private calls that were made!! If someones friend phoned them on their mobile the "worker" would tell them to hang up and they would phone them back!! I wonder who could look at the public sector phone bills? It us thats paying for them at the end of the day>


----------



## micmclo (14 Apr 2009)

I heard Joe Duffy was in a car crash, who is presenting the show? Derek Davis?
I've no idea realy, no radio here in work so haven't listened to it a long while

Maybe it's her lunch hour, that show is on around lunchtime?
I wouldn't judge, I use this website during working hours


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

micmclo said:


> I heard Joe Duffy was in a car crash, who is presenting the show? Derek Davis?
> I've no idea realy, no radio here in work so haven't listened to it a long while
> 
> Maybe it's her lunch hour, that show is on around lunchtime?
> I wouldn't judge, I use this website during working hours


 
 Joe was hit by a car reversing into a car parking space,whilst he was taking books out of the boot of his car!! freaky!! Damien o Reilly is the broadcaster for the moment.
NO it wasnt her lunch hour ,the first thing she said was ,to all of the begrudgers out there,yes Im in work today ..ill make up the time later...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Did anyone hear your woman?
> SHe started off by telling us all ,that yes she was in work today .But would make up the time later.
> yea yea..
> firstly shes using the work phone (presumably) shes using work time,shes been paid by the tax payers for the time she used to make the call,we are paying for the phone call too..
> ...


 
If it was the peggy one she was a tool and what she said was so so so wrong


----------



## liaconn (14 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> If it was the peggy one she was a tool and what she said was so so so wrong


 
What was the gist of it?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> What was the gist of it?


 
That there are lots of jobs out the for people and they should be whinging at public servants......

She used the "entitled" line about the priv day


----------



## liaconn (14 Apr 2009)

Oh God. Can I assure people that she's not representing the views of civil servants, just her own. How can anyone be stupid enough to go on national radio and say there are lots of jobs out there!!  In fairness, I also assume she was deliberately picked by the programme researcher to go on air, because she was so controversial.

As a civil servant, currently on my privilege day, I can see that there really is no justification for continuing this privilege. I think it was originally introduced years ago to allow country people travel home for the holiday, in the days when travel was cumbersome and difficult.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> Oh God. Can I assure people that she's not representing the views of civil servants, just her own. How can anyone be stupid enough to go on national radio and say there are lots of jobs out there!! In fairness, I also assume she was deliberately picked by the programme researcher to go on air, because she was so controversial.
> 
> *As a civil servant, currently on my privilege day, I can see that there really is no justification for continuing this privilege*. I think it was originally introduced years ago to allow country people travel home for the holiday, in the days when travel was cumbersome and difficult.


 
I do, a day off is a day off


----------



## liaconn (14 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I do, a day off is a day off


 
You'll go far in the Civil Service


----------



## becky (14 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> Oh God. Can I assure people that she's not representing the views of civil servants, just her own. How can anyone be stupid enough to go on national radio and say there are lots of jobs out there!! In fairness, I also assume she was deliberately picked by the programme researcher to go on air, because she was so controversial.
> 
> As a civil servant, currently on my privilege day, I can see that there really is no justification for continuing this privilege. I think it was originally introduced years ago to allow country people travel home for the holiday, in the days when travel was cumbersome and difficult.


 
I heard it was ensure that all the civil servants (which was made up of a lot of people from the country) participated fully in the easter 
ceremonies.


----------



## gipimann (14 Apr 2009)

The origin of the priviledge day was asked here before - if I recall, it's from the days pre-independence, when the Civil Servants (then British of course) were given an extra day at Christmas and Easter to travel home and back.


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

Back in the 1950s I believe..and this is 2009! 
Hard to believe that all the FAS offices were closed today due to this and the countrys on its knees!


----------



## becky (14 Apr 2009)

HSE doesn't get this privledge day but when I was in galway I use to get off at 11 wednesday and thursday to go to the races and a 1/2 day in September.  

Gipimann -  I prefer the one I heard, an extra day off so as you don't miss mass! brillant.


----------



## Yachtie (14 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> What kind of job would she have ,that allows her to drop whatever shes doing to phone a radio station? Worked to the bone !! yea yea..
> She epitimises all that is wrong with the public service..I know this as I was once one,the abuse of the working time is scary,and I do not know how they contuinue to get away with it!
> HOw many phone calls are made using working time and money in the public sector that we dont know about?
> Where I used to work it was unreal the amount of private calls that were made!! If someones friend phoned them on their mobile the "worker" would tell them to hang up and they would phone them back!! I wonder who could look at the public sector phone bills? It us thats paying for them at the end of the day>


 
I agree with this sentiment 99% although, not all civil servants are the same. My best friend works for the Department of Environment, at a post-graduate level position. I have never received an email from her work email address, I have never 'seen' her on Facebook or have received a call from her work landline during the office hours. 

I recently rang her mobile at around 11am and left a message. She got back to me just after one, from her mobile and told me that she saw the call coming in but she couldn't take it at the time. 

Having heard stories about people assuming that their 9 days of sick leave a year is treated as 'additional annual holiday time' and other civil servants frowning upon it, I want to believe that they are not all the same. Majority may be taking the you know what but there are some really good people in civil service too.


----------



## sandrat (14 Apr 2009)

what priveledge day? I didnt get one, is good friday it? I was working today. Incidentally our phones and internet are monitored and they know how long you have been on the phone/internet and this can be used in evaluations. So if I rang joe duffy my boss would know


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

liaconn said:


> You'll go far in the Civil Service



i do, 15 hrs commuting every week.

If you read my previous posts you'll see i;m far from a typical civil servant.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Did anyone hear your woman?
> SHe started off by telling us all ,that yes she was in work today .But would make up the time later.
> yea yea..
> firstly shes using the work phone (presumably) shes using work time,shes been paid by the tax payers for the time she used to make the call,we are paying for the phone call too..
> ...



Never heard of a lunch break. Not everyone has 1 to 2 break

I listen to liveline every day on my lunch. 

I do not agree with what she said but cop on, she should not listen to the radio. Can she go for a pee without consulting the wining private sector.

Footing the phone bills, that would be ALL of us as you maybe be amazed by this but civil servants pay tax too

Oh and liveline ring you back so its rte's money being wasted.......public body wasting money on phone calls, go on start about that now.


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> > Never heard of a lunch break. Not everyone has 1 to 2 break
> 
> 
> It was she who said she was in work,she didnt say she was on her lunch break! and knowing the public service im sure she would have let us know that she was phoning on her own time.
> ...


Ok, I will then..I would love to see what the phone bill is in RTE..can I get it under FOI?


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> what priveledge day? I didnt get one, is good friday it? I was working today. Incidentally our phones and internet are monitored and they know how long you have been on the phone/internet and this can be used in evaluations. So if I rang joe duffy my boss would know


Can you explain what " CAN  be used in evaluations" means?
And what is the outcome for someone whom has been found to abuse the phone /internet?


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

Yachtie said:


> I agree with this sentiment 99% although, not all civil servants are the same. My best friend works for the Department of Environment, at a post-graduate level position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All I would say is give her/him time and he will become like all the others,this is a cancer and its spreading.
 For those who do work while their supposed to and while their being paid for it,I dont see why they should be trumpeted and congratulated for doing what they are supposed to be doing.
I agree however that there are people who do their jobs ,but the ones who abuse the system cause issues among them,as its quite difficult to go and do a job when the person next to you is doing shag all and making calls and going on the internet.And its disheartening so it needs to be tackled!


----------



## sandrat (14 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Can you explain what " CAN be used in evaluations" means?
> And what is the outcome for someone whom has been found to abuse the phone /internet?


 
Can as in can go against you in evaluation and lead to disciplinary action and ultimately dismissal if it continues. Also your increment can be stopped for a bad evaluation


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> Can as in can go against you in evaluation and lead to disciplinary action and ultimately dismissal if it continues. Also your increment can be stopped for a bad evaluation


 Seriously in the public sector?? Do you mean the private sector?
I have never heard of anyone been disciplined or dismissed in the public sector..
would the unions not be on the case if someones increment was stopped.?
Seriously does anyone know of a case where this happened in the public sector?Apart from an obvious downloading of child porn .


----------



## S.L.F (14 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> All I would say is give her/him time and he will *become like all the others*, *this is a cancer and its spreading*.
> For those who do work while their supposed to and while their being paid for it,I dont see why they should be trumpeted and congratulated for doing what they are supposed to be doing.
> I agree however that there are people who do their jobs ,but the ones who abuse the system cause issues among them,as its quite difficult to go and do a job when the person next to you is doing shag all and making calls and going on the internet.And its disheartening so it needs to be tackled!


 
I understood there was a ceasefire in place about public service bashing.

We are all sick and tired of it.

I note that a famous one called Rabbit got itself banned for breaking the ceasefire.


----------



## Complainer (14 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I understood there was a ceasefire in place about public service bashing.
> 
> We are all sick and tired of it.
> 
> I note that a famous one called Rabbit got itself banned for breaking the ceasefire.


WOuldn't it be kind-of ironic if any of those complaining about yer one on Joe Duffy were reading/posting on web forums on their employer's time?


----------



## S.L.F (15 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> WOuldn't it be kind-of ironic if any of those complaining about yer one on Joe Duffy were reading/posting on web forums on their employer's time?


 
I've said this before doodling on the computer on company time.

As the phrase goes it's a bit rich coming from some people.

Before anybody starts I'm self employed.


----------



## thedaras (15 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I understood there was a ceasefire in place about public service bashing.
> 
> We are all sick and tired of it.
> 
> I note that a famous one called Rabbit got itself banned for breaking the ceasefire.


 

 Why would you consider it public service bashing? 

If someone phoned in from the private sector and openly admited they were phoning on work time,I would be just as appalled.

And whose "We are all"?

Those whom contributed to the thread obviously arent "we are all".




Are you telling me that if someone phones the joe duffy show and openly admits that they are calling on work time and I comment on that,that you consider this bashing?
Must check now about the ceasefire you mentioned.


----------



## thedaras (15 Apr 2009)

S.L.F.Cant find the ceasefire you mention ,can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Yachtie (15 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> All I would say is give her/him time and he will become like all the others,this is a cancer and its spreading.
> For those who do work while their supposed to and while their being paid for it,I dont see why they should be trumpeted and congratulated for doing what they are supposed to be doing.
> I agree however that there are people who do their jobs ,but the ones who abuse the system cause issues among them,as its quite difficult to go and do a job when the person next to you is doing shag all and making calls and going on the internet.And its disheartening so it needs to be tackled!


 
I find those comments very unfair and I am not only defending someone I know. I used to work (in private sector) with a guy who'd stroll in at 9.20am, spend the whole day on the internet or making personal calls and then bugger off at 4.45pm. The odd time, he'd do about an hour's work in a week. He could get away with this as there was nobody to supervise him (his post didn't have a supervisor or manager). It is down to a person and in my opinion has nothing to do with whether you're working in the public or private sector.


----------



## thedaras (15 Apr 2009)

thedaras;84917I[B said:
			
		

> agree however that there are people who do their jobs ,but the ones who abuse the system cause issues among them,as its quite difficult to go and do a job when the person next to you is doing shag all and making calls and going on the internet.And its disheartening so it needs to be tackled!


[/B]

Maybe you didnt read the above part of my post? It doesnt matter where they work,people who do as little as possible deflate those around them..


----------



## sandrat (15 Apr 2009)

The title has the word public sector in it thedaras. If it was a private sector person who had done it would you have started a thread called "private sector worker on phone in to joe duffy show" or would you have said "person on phone to joe duffy" or would you have bothered starting a thread. Public sector workers are people too!


----------



## S.L.F (15 Apr 2009)

Thank you Sandrat.

This thread should be locked.


----------



## Latrade (15 Apr 2009)

Yachtie said:


> I find those comments very unfair and I am not only defending someone I know. I used to work (in private sector) with a guy who'd stroll in at 9.20am, spend the whole day on the internet or making personal calls and then bugger off at 4.45pm. The odd time, he'd do about an hour's work in a week. He could get away with this as there was nobody to supervise him (his post didn't have a supervisor or manager). It is down to a person and in my opinion has nothing to do with whether you're working in the public or private sector.


 
Hey that's me! I thought I was getting away with it too, especially walking around swiftly and with a purpose with a large set of paper under my arm. I was on a sweet thing there.

Title of thread: "*public sector* worker on phone..." to me a deliberate wind up. No matter where I've worked we've had more than our share of wasters who take each and every entitlement and give nothing back and are the first to abuse to their own needs company policy. I don't think this is strictly a public sector problem. 

Now taxi drivers...


----------



## thedaras (15 Apr 2009)

Those of you who claim I am public service bashing, the woman on the joe duffy show,*said* *she was a public service worker.*

Had someone come on and said, I am phoning on my employers time and using their phone,while your taxes are paying for them,then absolutly I would have posted.
By the way in case you havent noticed ,in my posts I mention that I was a public service worker.

HOwever if Mods choose to ban me or lock the thread,that is their privilage to do so.


----------



## thedaras (15 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> The title has the word public sector in it thedaras. If it was a private sector person who had done it would you have started a thread called "private sector worker on phone in to joe duffy show" or would you have said "person on phone to joe duffy" or would you have bothered starting a thread. Public sector workers are people too!


 
*Maybe this will give you the answer your looking for ,as to wheter or not Id post about the private sector.This and many other posts will clearly show that I dont discriminate.*

*The post below was about sr tecnics,and they are NOT public sector;*
* Re: What a bunch of morons *
*I also know someone who works there and is just hanging around waiting to be made redundant!! hes near that age so couldnt give a fiddlers what happens to those he leaves behind,if there is a company at all left.

The older workers and those near retirment tend to be most millitant as they dig their heals in to the employers and wont have to suffer the consequences... *


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Those of you who claim I am public service bashing, the woman on the joe duffy show,*said* *she was a public service worker.*
> 
> Had someone come on and said, I am phoning on my employers time and using their phone,while your taxes are paying for them,then absolutly I would have posted.
> By the way in case you havent noticed ,in my posts I mention that I was a public service worker.
> ...


 
Go count your disposable income........shouldn't take too long


----------



## becky (15 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Seriously in the public sector?? Do you mean the private sector?
> I have never heard of anyone been disciplined or dismissed in the public sector..
> would the unions not be on the case if someones increment was stopped.?
> Seriously does anyone know of a case where this happened in the public sector?Apart from an obvious downloading of child porn .


 
I am aware of 2 employees who were sacked last year. There is another person who is appealing the decision to fire her so yes it does happen and it wasn't for downloading porn. 

Deferring an increment is a sanction that is used. The union rep would more than likely have been representing the employee in the case so its not a case of them stopping it. The employee would take this action after a formal hearing with appeals also being heard. Its not just a matter of the employer/line amanger deciding to do it one day.

I did come across someone who was on the max for years and seemed to have dropped pay for a year - it turned out it was a sanction taken following a disciplinary hearing.


----------



## dave28 (15 Apr 2009)

The person on the programme who started the debate was self-employed and stated that he didnt get any pay when he took holidays ...... but that is built into his costs / charges during the year. The "privelage day" is just a day's annual leave .... its an unfortunate title but its actually part of the employees holidays, the only difference is it cannot be taken whenever the employee decides, it has to be taken on that day (or , by arrangement with employer, within a specified period).


----------



## DonDub (15 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I understood there was a ceasefire in place about public service bashing.
> 
> We are all sick and tired of it.
> 
> I note that a famous one called Rabbit got itself banned for breaking the ceasefire.


 
Speaking of bashing - all of these are fact, and have happened in the last 18 months, I will leave posters to decide where in the economy they occured:

1) Employee reported by union for changing a light bulb (I'm not joking)
2) Office consolidation -employees insist that bus provided to collect them from old workplace to bring them to their new workplace 15 mins away - they won
3) Union cause dispute over 'having' to use new technology - which was faster, more comfortable and easier to operate than the old engine
4) Employees put on a reduced working week
5) Employees pay cut by 15%
6) Employees entitled to uncertified absence
7) Employees entitled to a 'job for' life regardless of requirement for skills,experience
8) Employees made compulsory redundant
9) 5000 people redundant per week
10) Employees recieve preferential treatment from lending institutions
11) Employees refused credit because job security an issue
12) Government decide that economy will be saved by taxing way out of crisis

I would love to bash the government (can't wait until the next general election) - in the meantime, who is kidding who, we all know that there is one section of society getting a very painful and very real bashing .........


----------



## micmclo (15 Apr 2009)

DonDub said:


> 2) Office consolidation -employees insist that bus provided to collect them from old workplace to bring them to their new workplace 15 mins away - they won



Price Waterhouse Cooper in Dublin 1 have this.
I don't work there but I know they moved offices and they have a branded bus doing laps around the area during the day. It's pretty distinctive

Well, maybe not laps but I used to see it several times a day carrying people. 
Not in the last while though


----------



## Purple (15 Apr 2009)

micmclo said:


> Price Waterhouse Cooper in Dublin 1 have this.
> I don't work there but I know they moved offices and they have a branded bus doing laps around the area during the day. It's pretty distinctive
> 
> Well, maybe not laps but I used to see it several times a day carrying people.
> Not in the last while though


Are you sure they weren't moving them from one current work location to another?


----------



## Simeon (15 Apr 2009)

You see the PWC bus most mornings around The Green at 09.10.


----------



## zephyro (16 Apr 2009)

micmclo said:


> Price Waterhouse Cooper in Dublin 1 have this.
> I don't work there but I know they moved offices and they have a branded bus doing laps around the area during the day. It's pretty distinctive



Speaking as a former employee this is a service the company offers to transport staff between offices, it isn't anything employees demanded.



Latrade said:


> No matter where I've worked we've had more than our share of wasters who take each and every entitlement and give nothing back and are the first to abuse to their own needs company policy. I don't think this is strictly a public sector problem.



The only distinction I make between public and private sector working time abuse is that I as a taxpayer bear the cost in the public sector.


----------



## Complainer (16 Apr 2009)

zephyro said:


> Speaking as a former employee this is a service the company offers to transport staff between offices, it isn't anything employees demanded.


So the generous partners of PWC fund this service out of the goodness of their hearts, and not to  help them to make even more money?


zephyro said:


> The only distinction I make between public and private sector working time abuse is that I as a taxpayer bear the cost in the public sector.


And you as a consumer bear the cost of time abuse in the private sector.


----------



## Chocks away (16 Apr 2009)

Latrade said:


> Hey that's me! I thought I was getting away with it too, especially walking around swiftly and with a purpose with a large set of paper under my arm. I was on a sweet thing there.
> 
> Title of thread: "*public sector* worker on phone..." to me a deliberate wind up. No matter where I've worked we've had more than our share of wasters who take each and every entitlement and give nothing back and are the first to abuse to their own needs company policy. I don't think this is strictly a public sector problem.
> 
> Now taxi drivers...


This is the rich kaleidoscope of life


----------



## zephyro (16 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> So the generous partners of PWC fund this service out of the goodness of their hearts, and not to  help them to make even more money?



I don't know why they fund it. I read your question as implying that I am trying to suggest the former.



Complainer said:


> And you as a consumer bear the cost of time abuse in the private sector.



Certainly not if I can help it, which I generally have the option of doing. To give two concrete examples: the ESB and RTE are companies which evidence suggests to me are run in a very inefficient manner so I use lower cost alternatives.


----------



## micmclo (16 Apr 2009)

zephyro said:


> Speaking as a former employee this is a service the company offers to transport staff between offices, it isn't anything employees demanded.


 
Oh I never said it was something they demanded
It makes sense if you have hundreds (thousands?) of people across different offices

Cheaper then taxis and it's advertising too in a strange sort of way


----------



## Complainer (16 Apr 2009)

zephyro said:


> Certainly not if I can help it, which I generally have the option of doing. To give two concrete examples: the ESB and RTE are companies which evidence suggests to me are run in a very inefficient manner so I use lower cost alternatives.


You make the mistake of assuming that cost has something to do with pricing. Pricing is set by whatever the market can bear, not what the service costs.


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

Complainer said:


> Pricing is set by whatever the market can bear, not what the service costs.


Well said, and in the case of monopolies supplying essential services the market will bear any price as there is no alternative. 
I couldn't have made a better case to support the proposition that there is need for sweeping reform in the public sector and that the private sector, by its very nature, will be more efficient.

Well done.


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Well said, and in the case of monopolies supplying essential services the market will bear any price as there is no alternative.
> I couldn't have made a better case to support the proposition that there is need for sweeping reform in the public sector and that the private sector, by its very nature, will be more efficient.
> 
> Well done.


 
Well where the problem lies is how do you price what a librarian does or a fire man or a policeman or a nurse or a teacher.

These are all public servants.

I have watched the series Yes Minister (satire at it's best) and fully understand that to have such sweeping reform would cost many billions.


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Well where the problem lies is how do you price what a librarian does or a fire man or a policeman or a nurse or a teacher.
> 
> These are all public servants.



I agree, so benchmarking them against the private sector was nonsense. 
So what should they get paid? Pay levels should be set at a level that attracts enough suitable people to the jobs (ignoring short term blips in either direction). They should not be set by militant political fundamentalists seeking to gain massive pay increases that the state cannot afford by hold the country to ransom (which is what we’ve had for a generation).


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I agree, so benchmarking them against the private sector was nonsense.
> So what should they get paid? Pay levels should be set at a level that attracts enough suitable people to the jobs (ignoring short term blips in either direction). They should not be set by militant political fundamentalists seeking to gain massive pay increases that the state cannot afford by hold the country to ransom (which is what we’ve had for a generation).


 
Does benchmarking only work one way?? UP ?


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Does benchmarking only work one way?? UP ?



Yes. There is a one-way restrictor called the "ICTU Valve" invented by the gents at "Bearded Brethren Enterprises" in place which only allows money to flow into the pot, not out. The valve can also only be opened more, never restricted.


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes. There is a one-way restrictor called the "ICTU Valve" invented by the gents at "Bearded Brethren Enterprises" in place which only allows money to flow into the pot, not out. The valve can also only be opened more, never restricted.


 Bit like having kids then.


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Bit like having kids then.


 Yes, kids that run the country


----------



## thedaras (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes, kids that run the country


 
Ahh now ,be fair..stop running down the kids


----------



## Caveat (18 Apr 2009)

I think this is worth repeating:



Complainer said:


> You make the mistake of assuming that cost has something to do with pricing. Pricing is set by whatever the market can bear, not what the service costs.





Purple said:


> Well said, and in the case of monopolies supplying essential services the market will bear any price as there is no alternative.
> I couldn't have made a better case to support the proposition that there is need for sweeping reform in the public sector and that the private sector, by its very nature, will be more efficient.
> 
> Well done.


----------

